# Just got my new extrema!!



## Guest (May 15, 2004)

Problem is, my girlfriend seems to like it a lot too, more than my Super X2. She finally shot clay pigeons with it, next is the big dumb can's!!! I really like the adjustability of this gun, a lot better than any I've shot before, let alone the Benelli SBE 2's. Looks like I'll have to buy her one too!!!


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Sooo... you wanna sell that X2? k:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I think selling a gun is like selling apart of your life away. :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2004)

GB3's got a great point, I hate to sell her but she's already spoken for.  If it doesn't fall through I'll let you know. It's got a patternmaster and a fiber optic sight up front, letting it go for $550. It DOES NOT have the duratouch, I didn't want to have that stuff peeling off on me. :eyeroll: My buddy's brand new gun's already flaking off, he's had the gun 2 months MAX!!!


----------

